# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF v10.50 Update

## gsm_bouali

*ATF الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Update * *Release Date: December 05, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.80*  *Early Holiday Updates!* *Read Flash Files from your phones and share it with your Friends!*   *[Infineon XG110]* ** Added Nokia 105 / 106 Read Flash File Directly From Phone* ** Added Nokia 105 / 106 PMM Recovery via Flash Mode (Read PM via Flash Mode)* ** Added Nokia 105 / 106 Custom Read Flash SPI Chip* ** Added Nokia 105 / 106 Decrypt PM 120 Hash*  ** Now you can read MCU, PPM, CNT Files Directly from 105 and 106 Phones* *via Regular FBUS Cables. For Phones with Software Problems such as HANG* *and REBOOTING, you just need to Flash the same MCU Version to the phone.* *You do not need to flash PPM and CNT.*  *[General Updates]* ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini as of December 05, 2013)* ** Complete WP7/WP8 Variant Listing as of December 05, 2013* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Official Download Links:* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:* *International -*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *First in the World ATF present Nokia 105 RM-908 flash file  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download link - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Download link - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *Variant Details : NDT INDIA HINDI IN  
Software Version : 03.40 
Product Type : RM-908*

----------


## jazouli89

*جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله في وقتك وعملك*

----------


## jazouli89

Download link - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Download link - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Variant Details : NDT INDIA HINDI IN  
Software Version : 03.40 
Product Type : RM-908

----------


## king of royal

جزاك الله خيرا بارك الله في وقتك وعملك

----------


## youssef0707

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

